# completed fish display



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

After running a scrap piece of cedar i got around to gluing up the black walnut and designing the display .
It took about 17hrs total between the cnc work and the rest of the tools 
Its about 15 in dia and about 17 high with 3 coats of laquer

walnut fish display - YouTube


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice, great job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

better than very nice...


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*thanks*

I found a picture of the fish in a magazine years ago and i thought it would make a nice addition to the one i did before cnc came along, attached(also walnut)


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful - may I use it as a pattern for a 3D stained glass piece?


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking good an Welcome Stan


----------

